# Help!!! Work permits for spain



## cocinero35 (May 14, 2010)

Hello i am a 30 yr old us citizen currently waiting for a work permit from my employer, i have currently been waiting for 2 months and have been told it could take up to 6 mnths. But the documents i hold currently FBI record and medical certifacate are only valid for 3 months which means they expire at the end of july. Will my work permit go through in that time frame. Im kinda nervous about this process. please help..

Thanks
Byron


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

cocinero35 said:


> Hello i am a 30 yr old us citizen currently waiting for a work permit from my employer, i have currently been waiting for 2 months and have been told it could take up to 6 mnths. But the documents i hold currently FBI record and medical certifacate are only valid for 3 months which means they expire at the end of july. Will my work permit go through in that time frame. Im kinda nervous about this process. please help..
> 
> Thanks
> Byron


I think that if the required documents were current at the time of application it doesn't matter how long they take in processing the application. Worst case scenario would be that they will ask for another set of documents just prior to issuing the permit.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What counts (normally - my experience next door in France, anyhow) is when your dossier is submitted and accepted. If that's already happened, then the clock stops running on the validity of your documents.

If you've submitted everything asked for by your employer, then the ball's in their court.

At the moment, getting work permit approval is very tough anywhere in Europe, but especially in countries like Spain where unemployment is so high. Let your employer deal with the administrative side of things.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

